# Custom Boneswords from Secret Weapon Miniatures



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Available in Warrior and Hive Tyrant sizes, and sculpted by yours truly:










These will be metal parts, by the way; grab your custom chitin *here* :biggrin:


----------



## ROT (Jun 25, 2010)

I really like 'em mate, I might well get some! Big chance also; Still in the list making stage for my 'Nids, So I'll be onto the buying stage soon!


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Can you tell me how these work exactly , i cant for the life of me work out how they attach to the tyrant?


----------



## Salahaldin (Aug 15, 2009)

Possibly I'm wrong, either because I don't understand the design or BitsandKits' question, but it would seem that the arm extension on the far left and right is what you would stick into the Tyrant's arm socket.

These look amazing, great for anyone who wants to take 18 wounds of T4, 4+ Save, Power weapon wielding troop choice, or that 280 point Tyrant who can kick pretty much anyone's ass in close combat.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Excellent looking boneswords. 

However, i am a little confused (as is B&K) about exactly how they are mounted.
Does it require cutting up one of the weapon options in the box?


Would really like to see how they look on an actual model too.
Could be a lot of potential for these.


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Nice work svart, they will look great once they are all painted up.


----------



## shas'o Thraka (Jan 4, 2010)

Wow! I'll have to get some!


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Methinks you may have to cut up an arm or two to attach them to a model.
Look very nice.
Swarmlords will be easier to make with the Tyrant sized version. Looking forward to these i must say.

SGMAlice


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Very Cool. Someone has talent.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

I like 'em! My only problem with these is that he blade looks too short to slice things in two.


----------



## deathwatch27 (Dec 30, 2009)

I think you've a lot of skill modelling I just don't like them. Too much hilt to blade ratio.


----------

